# How to post an image with the Attachments system (with or without the minimum 5 posts)...



## Sonnie

New Members with less than 5 posts are restricted from using our Image Gallery, as well as they are not allowed to post URL links, which would include links to images hosted by other websites. However, New Members may upload images via our Attachments system. Of course, these instructions are also available for anyone who needs to learn how to use the Attachment system.

When posting, you must use the *New Thread* button







, *Post Reply* button







or the *Go Advanced* button







in order to be able to upload attachments.

Once you are on one of these pages, scroll down below the area where you type the message, on down below the *Smilies* box... down to the *Additional Options* section (see image of that section below). Once you are looking at that section, click on the *Manage Attachments* button







.










Once you click on the *Manage Attachments* button, the *Manage Attachments* window will pop-up (see image of the *Manage Attachments* window below).

In the bottom part of the pop-up window you will see the various types of files that can be uploaded to our server and used in your thread or post. The file size limits are given along with the width and height limits for the various image file types. For example, you can upload an image file with an extension of .jpg up to 200KB (200,000 bytes) and it can be up to 1000 pixels wide and up to 1200 pixels high.










You may *Upload File from your Computer *by clicking on the *Browse* button







next to the blank field and browse to where your image is located on your computer, then click on your image file and it will place the path in the blank space... OR... you can *Upload File from a URL* by typing in the URL link of where the file is located on the web/Internet. Once you have completed one or more of those fields, click on the *Upload* button









Your image is then uploaded to our server and will be shown in the *Manage Attachments* pop-up window and in the *Additional Options* section, as shown below.



















Now scroll back up to the message posting area where you type your message and place your cursor within the post where you want the image to show up. Next you will click on the small arrow next to the gem clip.











This will cause a box to drop down listing all the images you have uploaded for that particular thread or post. Click on the image file you want to show in the post and it will show up as it does in the following image.










Finish your message and click on the Submit New Thread or Submit Post button. 

You're all done!

For questions or discussion about the Attachment system or this thread, please go here. Thanks!


----------

